# Rit Dye for Wood



## Old Griz (Sep 24, 2004)

Rit clothing dye can be used for wood with very good results... It can be disolved in either water or denatured alcohol... obviously the water will raise the grain... 
Here are two Christmas Ornaments dyed with red rit dye... 
The larger one is Maple and the smaller is aromatic cedar.. these were a test to see how the dye would take... the dye was disolved in denatured alcohol and did not raise the grain... Normally the part that is black would be done in gold paint to make it look like the brass part of a Christmas Tree light..


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice Tom. Have you tried other colors of Rit dye?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes I have... the brighter the color dye the better... I have used blue, orange, black, red, purple all with good results.


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it long lasting?  Does Alcohol method last longer?  What is the drying time?  Have you tried this with a pen?  How about them corn cobs?  I have more questions than I have answers.[]


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 25, 2004)

So far only with scroll sawn and turned ornaments.. I am not happy with the dry time and am about to try some other coloring processes... when I get something I am happy with I will post the results in the Finishing section.... 
I have no idea of light fastness because the items I am dying are ornaments and do not get a lot of sunlight....


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 25, 2004)

How-tos on wood dyeing with RIT can be found at http://www.ritdye.com/craftcorner10.asp .


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 26, 2004)

Great.  Thanks for link.[]


----------

